# how do you measure brace height?



## red44

AMO method is deepest part of the grip to the bottom of the string groove in the arrows' nock, plus 1.75. Some might use the center of the rest mount hole if applicable, instead of the deepest part of the grip. (plus 1.75)


----------



## Twinsfan

red44 said:


> AMO method is deepest part of the grip to the bottom of the string groove in the arrows' nock, plus 1.75. Some might use the center of the rest mount hole if applicable, instead of the deepest part of the grip. (plus 1.75)


yep that is how


----------



## ramboarhunter

*brace*

To measure brace height measure from the deepest part of the grip to the string while the bow is at rest.
Previous posts were telling you how to measure draw length.
Charlie


----------



## XP35

ramboarhunter said:


> To measure brace height measure from the deepest part of the grip to the string while the bow is at rest.
> Previous posts were telling you how to measure draw length.
> Charlie


Uh-huh! :nod:


----------



## a/c guy

red44 said:


> AMO method is deepest part of the grip to the bottom of the string groove in the arrows' nock, plus 1.75. Some might use the center of the rest mount hole if applicable, instead of the deepest part of the grip. (plus 1.75)


plus 1.75" is for measuring draw length.


----------



## red44

Of course they are correct, sorry. I had AMO DL on the brain I guess. :embara:


----------

